# Puppy Bite Inhibition



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been reading online that you have to teach your puppy bite inhibition so that he develops a "soft mouth" and eventually doesn't bite or chew on items. Does anyone know how to do this, or know of a website that will explain how to to this? I have looked into local trainers and they charge almost $200 for the basic training course. There is no way I can convince my husband to spend that kind of money!









Also, anyone know how to control barking? Lately our 16 week old has been waking up all hours of the night, barking and wanting to play. He sleeps in his crate while we are at work (6 hrs), but we play with him when we come home and try to get rid of his energy. He'll sleep for about an hour after we put him in his sleeping crate to go to bed, but he'll wake up at 2am, 4am, 6am... barking like crazy and trying to jump out of the box. We take him to the bathroom but that doesn't work. He just wants to play. We are getting really tired. He used to sleep through the night. What happened?

Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old was Koa when you got him? One of the main reasons reputable breeders won't let a puppy go before 12 weeks is the important lessons the puppies learn from their mom and littermates. Bite inhibition is one of those lessons. If he didn't learn it from his mother, you'll have to try to teach him yourself.

http://www.phsspca.org/training/puppy_biting.htm


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

One very important thing is when you take him potty through the night if you have to, you need to keep it as quiet as possible, don't talk, don't play, just take him then return him to his bed, turn off the light and go back to bed. The more you play, talk and stimulate him through the night the more he will expect it every night.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I teach bite inhibition by yelping to let the dog know when they bite too hard. I yelp and then get up and ignore them, ending the game. If you want to tolerate gentle biting, you can only yelp when they bite hard. If you want no mouthing, do it every time he puts his mouth on you. I prefer to teach the dog how hard they can bite, but it is your preference. 

He needs more than just playing in the house. Take him for a walk in the evening. Do a 10 minute training session to exercise his brain. Feed him his dinner out of a food toy so he gets a little mind work there, too. 

Take him out once during the night and then ignore him. Every time you take him out and give him attention for barking at night, you are reinforcing that behavior.


----------

